# Sign up to be notified when the What's O.L.D. is N.E.W. Kickstarter launches



## Morrus (Feb 23, 2014)

Enter your email address at the location below for a notification email.

https://docs.google.com/forms/d/1YNUctHzlTA2MO4s8bSOf88Lb4un9OXGzoM9Ft_nxWi8/edit?usp=docslist_api


----------



## Dice4Hire (Feb 24, 2014)

done


----------



## Darth Quiris (Feb 24, 2014)

Sent and signed up for.


----------

